# Puppy advise needed



## Sturman (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi all!

Firstly sorry for my poor English.
I and my wife think about a V puppy. It's our first dog. We live in Ukraine. Unfortunately there's only one serious V breeder in our country. Look at the photos of last litter (11/23/2011).

http://ukrvizsla.jimdo.com/щенки-на-продажу/

Mother *Boogie Woogie Kievskie Kashtany* (Bator Szecskoreti x Alima Anet Peppito) is
Young Champion of Belarus,
Grand Champion of Ukraine,
Champion of Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, Romania, Bulgaria, Macedonia, Montenegro
http://s56.radikal.ru/i151/1111/f1/2411f284ecc6.jpg

Father *Antuan Kievskie Kashtany* (Magor Oguz x Alima Anet Peppito) is
Young World Champion 2006,
Young Champion of Poland,
Young Champion of Ukraine, Moldova, Russia
Champion Ukraine, Moldova, Russia, Belarus, Serbia, Romania
http://s41.radikal.ru/i094/1111/50/cb71a3e993ba.jpg

The puppy's cost is 1000 euro (1300$). It's definitely too much for our budget. But the breeder proposes to us defective female puppy for 300 euro (400$). It is little bit smaller than the sisters and has white fingers. The breeder says that she had small puppies in previous litters but then puppies were grown to normal dogs. Breeder says that this female do not have any health problem, she's normal eater, has teeth but bigger puppies push it away during feeding. The breeder have to take more attention to this defective female so she decided to drop it by discount price.

Look at the pics.





We don't plan to get any dog shows and probably will sterilize it because there're many many wild dogs around us. We're seeking gentle companion for the walk at our country side, playing frisbee, seeking wild birds (without hunting). And we want calm apartment dog.

Unfortunately I can't see dog by myself now. We live in Kerch, Crimea and the breeder live in Kyiv. The distance between our cities is about 1000 km. If I'll go there by local old fashioned train it will take about 23 hrs for each way. If I'll go there by our car I will spend about 200-300$ for fuel. Oops. 

So I have a question: Is that any reason to take it? I am worry about future health and temperament of the dog. I would be very appreciated for any advises.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Sturman! There is nothing wrong with getting the smallest puppy of the litter (the "runt"), as long as her overall health is good. That said, there are two other things that worry me.

I wouldn't necessarily recommend this breed, the Vizsla, as a "first dog". I think experienced dog owners are more likely to do well with a Vizsla. These dogs have unique requirements and meeting their requirements can be very demanding!

Also, you stated that you are seeking a "calm apartment dog". I don't know if you will be able to view this video, but I hope so. Here is a link:
http://animal.discovery.com/videos/dogs-101-vizsla.html
In summary, the video states that Vizslas are not great for city living (apartment living). I'm not saying that it can't be done, but experienced owners would definitely do better in this regard.

I urge you to consider a different breed as your first dog. Best wishes!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Is that any reason to take it? I am worry about future health and temperament of the dog. I would be very appreciated for any advises.


Sturman, 
From your story I would keep researching before you get the puppy. $1,300US for a championship dog's puppies is good. The discount for the runt with markings that are non-standard is common. 

The health and temperment from the sire and dam should be very good and most of those traits will pass through to the puppies.



> ...And we want calm apartment dog.


A Vizsla will not be a calm apartment dog. Unless you have much time to get her tired in the morning, in the early afternoon and at evening, a Vizsla will NOT BE CALM.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/purchasing-vizsla-so-it-doesnt-end-up.html

For your budget, and if you KNOW you want a Vizsla, then go get on the train. If you are still researching, then keep doing more research of breeds that are calm apartment dogs.

Best of luck.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Sturman - I also live in an apartment (rural not city living), but I also live within walking distance to a private beach that I am able to let Tanner, my 5 month V, off leash multiple times throughout the week. 

I have watched the Dogs 101 video as well, actually that is where I first heard about the breed. Although they did say that Vizslas are not ideal apartment dogs, we have a large yard, lots of room to play and run, and our fantastic off leash beach 

If you can get your V pup enough exercise outside, then I think your situation will work out fine. But trust me, there will be days where you don't want to go out in bad weather, and if you don't... You will not have a calm pup inside! Be ready for those days or be ready to go out in the rain, snow, sleet, etc.

Otherwise, sounds like a great deal you have the advantage to take, good luck in the start of your new family member


----------



## Sturman (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you all, guys!

We've seen that interesting video. Many other breeds (labs, goldens, ridgebacks, shepherds, airedales, pinschers etc) were discarded through their agression, stupidity or over breeding. I'm tired and I want a dog! 8)

We live at the side of the town (almost rural region). There's about 500m to the beach. Near our home are long fields and hills, where live wild birds (pheasants, partridge, ducks etc), hedgehogs, hares or wild rabbits (I don't know). At the other side of our town are different hunting areas, including fields and lakes). About once a month we go to other places in the Crimea (beaches, rocks, forests). I think my dog will like it. But I don't plan to be a hunter, I like photography.

I and my wife are homeworkers (freelancers), I think we could provide proper training and working to our dog. We're going leave our apartments and move to our house in few years. We are building it now.

So if I will do field work with the V for 2-3 hrs each day and take for a walk at the city, will V stay calm and gentle in an apartment or whatever will destroy it? *The breeder says she walks about 2 hrs per day in the big city.* :

I like that V is velcro dog and probably have not dog smell. Now we have small velcro parrot and we are going to have a velcro baby.


----------



## Sturman (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh! I noticed that mother and father have the same mum *Alima Anet Peppito*. Is that very bad?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Sturman said:


> Oh! I noticed that mother and father have the same mum *Alima Anet Peppito*. Is that very bad?


If you lived in Tasmania it might be acceptable.....  Brothers and sisters not only mate down there, they also marry.

But it isn't usually a good practice. Having said that, sometimes a breeder will do it for a specific reason. As in to breed in a certain trait. But it would make me very cautious. 

As for having a V in an apartment, my ex wife is Russian. She had a Rotweiller living in a two bedroom apartment with her, her sister and her parents. They managed it without issue. I think in the Ukraine and Russia, apartment living is more the norm than living in a house. So, I think it would definately be manageable, provided you are prepared to put in the effort.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

go 2 dogs 101 on internet nice video on V's they are a handfull but more than worth it


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> As for having a V in an apartment, my ex wife is Russian. She had a Rotweiller living in a two bedroom apartment with her, her sister and her parents. They managed it without issue. I think in the Ukraine and Russia, apartment living is more the norm than living in a house. So, I think it would definately be manageable, provided you are prepared to put in the effort.


I'm originally from Latvia. Growing up, I had a German shepherd in our 3rd floor apartment. Worked out fine because my dad used to take him everywhere he went, and the dog got plenty of exercise. Occasionally, I talk to a woman on one of the Latvian dog forums, and she has a Vizsla and a golden retriever in her apartment. She provides plenty of exercise though, and apartment living doesn't seem to be a problem even living in the heart of the capital. I think as long as the dog gets plenty of exercise, it doesn't really matter where he/she lounges around - house or apartment


----------



## Sturman (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks!

So what about puppy's health? I'm worry about inbreeding. I don't ask the breeder about this issue because I think she'll say that everything is OK. She want to sell the puppy, isn't it? 

Look at today's pictures of this 3 weeks old V female please. Unfortunately the breeder don't sent any group photos and video to compare this puppy with others.

         

Any suggestions? Should we take her or not?


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

to get or not to get is up to you in the end i have place to comment on that but, OMG is she adorable and cute she is PERFECT!!! If you choose to get this/a puppy price shouldn't be a determining factor. When everything comes together that's the right time for a puppy. It's not that pricey pair of boots you've been waiting to hit the sale rack after all.

good luck and again she's adorable!!!!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Actually, you should ask the breeder what the purpose of using the same dam was? If there is a logical reason then you're fine. If not, walk away. 

Pretty common to have the same dam or sire show up within the line, but normally it is two or more generations back, not the first generation. However, this is sometimes done to intensify a particular trait in the line. 

My Quest (Gordon Setter) was line bred this way specifically to firmly entrench retrieving in the line. I'm quite happy with the results


----------



## Sturman (Dec 18, 2011)

I think there're too little vizslas in Ukraine, and the breeder did not spend some extra money to import from the another countries. :-\


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Sturman said:


> I think there're too little vizslas in Ukraine, and the breeder did not spend some extra money to import from the another countries. :-\


That might not be an ideal situation, but the fact is, these pups are born. They need good homes.
As long as you are willing to provide that, there is no reason you can't have a great companion.
I would be hesitant to buy a pup that was inbred, but is sounds like you can either buy an inbred pup, or not get a Vizsla at all. 


It will be life altering. It is hard to describe, and will probably be hard to believe, but as RBD always says, they are a lifestyle. 
You will soon learn that they take over your life because they have a huge need for attention and are not shy to ask for it. 

In time, as your pup settles into your lifestyle and you settle into hers, you'll see why these dogs are so special to us.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I just have to "chime in" again to say... That is one beautiful little puppy! OMG, she is adorable!!


----------



## Sturman (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank for your opinions. I see I'm not ready yet. I'll read the forum carefully and then will make the decision about getting a V puppy.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Sturman. When you are ready you'll know it and you'll love your Vizsla! Good luck to you!


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello 

She is so cute. 

You will need to ensure you exercise her but remember its a 5 minute walk for every month otherwise you can hurt their joints. 

8 weeks old = 10 minute walk
10 weeks old = 12 minute walk
12 weeks old = 15 minute walk
14 weeks old = 17 minute walk
16 weeks old = 20 minute walk etc 

V wont ever show they are tired and will just keep going but remember to stick with the above.

V are very excitable and can have some crazy moments. Copper could have just gone for a walk and gets so excited he will run around the garden or up and down the stairs then just get in his bed and go to sleep. 

That is also a long train journey for a pup too. Make sure you get a blanket from the breeder that smells like her mummy to comfort her on the LONG train ride home. 

Adelle


----------



## Sturman (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you *Adelle25* for very useful comment!


----------

